
Monitoring Kubernetes - ackerman80
https://blog.netsil.com/microservice-monitoring-in-kubernetes-with-netsil-84891563c0de#.j08rzsqsj
======
cyberpunk
Is netsil oss?

~~~
smb06
Netsil is not open-source but it is free to try out.

